# Look ma no cast net



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, Phishphood and I hit the water at zero dark thirty. I wasn't quite convinced that the jinx was over :. We made a run south in the dark towards a spot that he had scouted out.

I drew first blood with two back to back upper slot reds. Jason came back with two back to back reds of his own. 










I poled us around a point and Jason spotted a cruising red and made a great cast at a distance of about 12 ft. I laughed as the red swam past it. Jason had the last laugh as the red turned around and swallowed the hook.










Jason jumped up on the platform to give me a shot at some laid up singles. It was my turn to make a short distance pitch at a cruising red which was also willing to eat.

We finished the day north of Orange Island where I managed the last red of the day a healthy 26". 

Hit JB's for drinks and lunch...Good day! Sorry about the crappy pics my camera sucks. Maybe Jasons will be better. Total for the day was seven reds by my count [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Tony


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Way to go guys!!! And no mullet???  hmm... There must be a trick to this "fishing" thing...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The first 2 are of Tony's twins. Both within 10 minutes of us getting to the spot.
















I get in the act with this guy. Not as big as Tony's, but what can you do?








Followed by this guy. 








And then this guy.








Not to be outdone, Tony nets a rat and then this golden beauty to end the morning. 








Best trip for me in Florida so far. Thanks Tony.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Way to go guys!!!  And no mullet???    hmm...  There must be a trick to this "fishing" thing...


Nobody said that no mullet were harmed today [smiley=doh1.gif] Don't worry I wont let you down Madame President 
What happened to the action shots Jason???


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Way to go guys!!!  And no mullet???    hmm...  There must be a trick to this "fishing" thing...
> 
> 
> Nobody said that no mullet were harmed today [smiley=doh1.gif] Don't worry I wont let you down Madame President
> What happened to the action shots Jason???


We're on that don't ask, don't tell policy.
Here's the action shots.
Tony is actually hooked up............................................................with some nice pants.








Here's me needing that ab roller desperately. Does my a$$ make those short look big?








Tony wrestling the big dog.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Great trip guys [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Hungry fish [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

NIce feeeeshes


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> NIce feeeeshes



times 2 [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

very nice job!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Fun in the morning sun....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

WTG


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice! So I do not see were you listed what your were using for bait and WHERE you were fishing....HZINT!! : :

Joe


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Thx guys. Heading back after them in the morning to try and get my wife a red and then Sun. morning with my bro-in-law for his first saltwater trip. Hope I get to post a picture of something other than a skunk. Tight lines guys.

Joe, we were fishing around the east channel of the Goon just south of Eldora and then one of Tony's secret spots up past Orange Island. Don't ask me how we got there. The bait of choice is a prototype bait that Tony has been developing for quite some time. It might get revealed at the next YMCA meeting. Local chapters coming soon all over Florida.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Now that is funny

*YMCA*


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Tom, what's the ETA on your boat? I need to ride in one.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Probably 6 weeks. Its a complete guess though.


----------

